# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل كان النساء شيوخ ابن حزم رحمه الله!!!!!(للمناقشة ).

## أبو سعد المراكشي

[justify]
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشايخي و أساتذتي و إخواني و أحبابي أهل َ مجلسنا العلمي الموقّر
لي تساؤل حول شيوخ الإمام العلم ابن حزم رحمه الله رحمة واسعة
فقد كنت البارحة في أمسية لقراءة كتاب المناظرة في أصول التشريع الإسلامي للأستاذ الباحث الدكتور المصطفى الوضيفي بكلية الآداب و العلوم الإنسانية التابعة لجامعة القاضي عياض بمراكش، المغرب، حيث تناول المؤلف الكلمة في محاولة منه لتقريب الطلبة و الأساتذة من الكتاب و إبراز مكوناته، فالكتاب بحسب فهمي الضيق محاولة استقراء لمجموعة من القضايا التي اختلف فيها أبو الوليد الباجي مع ابن حزم رحمهما الله جميعا،وصاغها المؤلف في شكل مناظرة،و إلا فأصل المناظرة مفقود كما هو معلوم،وحينما أتيحت الفرصة للحضور بالتدخل والنقاش، أدلى أستاذ برأيه في ابن حزم رحمه الله وقال بالحرف: كان ابن حزم عصاميا في تعلُّمه ولم يكن له شيوخ أصلا،ثم ردَّ عليه أستاذ آخر بأنّ ابن حزمٍ كان شيوخه النساء!!!
فأهيب بشيوخنا و أساتذتنا أن يصححوا لنا و يوضحوا لنا الحق كي نتبعه، و أرجو أن يكون الكلام موثقا و أن تكون المناقشة علمية بدون تعصب لأي مذهب.
بارك الله فيكم وفي انتظار ردودكم .أسأل الله أن يثبتنا و إياكم على دينه دين الحق
والسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته[/justify]

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

إخوتاه، عشرون مشاهدة ولم أظفر ولو برد واحد، أرجو التفاعل بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ربا

يقول الامام الذهبي رحمه الله في ذكر شيوخ ابن حزم رحمه الله (وسمع في سنة أربعمائة وبعدها من طائفة ، منهم : *يحيى بن مسعود بن وجه الجنة* *;* *صاحب* *قاسم بن أصبغ* *، فهو أعلى شيخ عنده ، ومن* *أبي عمر أحمد بن محمد بن الجسور* *،* *ويونس بن عبد الله بن مغيث القاضي* *،* *وحمام بن أحمد القاضي* *،* *ومحمد بن سعيد بن نبات* *،* *وعبد الله بن ربيع التميمي* *،* *وعبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن خالد* *،* *وعبد الله بن محمد بن عثمان* *،* *وأبي عمر أحمد بن محمد الطلمنكي* *،* *وعبد الله بن يوسف بن نامي* *،* *وأحمد بن قاسم بن محمد بن قاسم بن أصبغ* *.* *وينزل إلى أن يروي عن* *أبي عمر بن عبد البر* *،* *وأحمد بن عمر بن أنس العذري* *.* *وأجود ما عنده من الكتب سنن* *النسائي* *، يحمله عن* *ابن ربيع* *، عن* *ابن الأحمر* *، عنه . وأنزل ما عنده صحيح* *مسلم* *، بينه وبينه خمسة رجال ، وأعلى ما رأيت له حديث بينه وبينه* *وكيع* *فيه ثلاثة أنفس ..) سير أعلام النبلاء*

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

للأسف ما أكثر أهل الجهل فى زماننا ... والذين يتسرعون فى الأاحكام دون أن يكون لديهم الادلة والبراهين ... وما اشبه الليلة بالبارحة لما قال لى أحدهم قد كان ابن حزم أعجميا لا يعرف اللغة العربية .... ثم ما أشبه قول القائل أيضا لى أن ابن حزم كان يتحدث عن مخالفيه بقوله " قال أبو زرطة " .... عموما أخى الحبيب أنا واحد من الأكاديميين والمتخصصين فى عالم ابن حزم والظاهرية .... وأخبرك بكل دقة وأمانة أن ابن حزم كان من أكثر أهل الأندلس رواية عن الشيوخ وبدا تحصيله للعلم وهو فى الخامسة من عمره وحصل كل العلوم دراسة على يد مشايخه وقد تقصينا من مشايخه ما يقرب من مائة شيخ فى أطروحتنا عن ابن حزم .... وأما القول بان مشايخ ابن حزم كن نساءا فلعل قائل هذا القول أصيب فى عقله لما شاهد مسلسل ابن حزم ورأى حياته فى قصر ابيه ... أو أنه تعلق بقول ابن حزم فى الطوق انه روى الشعر من طريق الجوارى .... إن شئت زيادة أخى الحبيب زدناك بالتفصيل .... ووالله كنت قد اخذت عهدا على نفسى بوقف المشاركة .... ولولا أنى وجدت لغطا وفحشا فى القول ما شاركت ... وما فعلت إلا للذب عن عرض غمام من فحول الائمة ...

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاك الله خيرا أختي ربا  على تفاعلك  و أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك و أن يجعل مشاركتك في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شيخنا فضيلة الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد ، بارك الله فيك و أحسن إليك
أتمنى ألا توقف المشاركة، و أن تزيدنا و أن تبين لنا الحق، فهذه مسؤولية و أمانة في عنقك،  فلا تبخل علينا جزاك الله خيرا و أتقدم إليك بجزيل الشكر،أرجو أن تفيدنا فنحن من المتعطشين للمعرفة -هذا ظني بنفسي و بإخواني-
في انتظار ردكم الجميل الحسن

----------


## ربا

أخي المبارك من خلال البحث وجدت مايفيدك بإذن الله عبر هذا الرابط
http://almktabah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=818 
وسيفيدنا دكتورنا الفاضل عبد الباقي السيد بما توصل إليه إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

أسأل الله أن يفرج عنك كُرَب الآخرة و أن يرزقك لذّة النظر إلى وجه الله الجميل

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

يا أخي بارك الله فيك، أصلا سؤالك لا يطرح بالمرة ولا يخطر ببال طالب علم ! 
ألم يأخذ الصحابة رضي الله عنهم العلم عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ؟ وانتهى الموضوع ...
بعض دكاترة زماننا يأتونك بالعجب، حتى من خالفوا ابن حزم رحمه الله وشنعوا عليه في مسائل ما عيروه أن شيوخه كانوا نساءا ...
وأنا سمعت عن أحد الدعاة المعاصرين أنه أخذ القراءات العشر عن أمه، فهل هذه منقصة ؟؟
سبحان الله ...

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما هذا اللمز يا أخي بارك الله فيك؟
أنا لم أستنكر أن يكون لابن حزم شيوخ من النساء، ولا لغيره من العلماء، و يكفينا ما تفضلتم به من أنّ عائشة رضي الله عنها كانت معلمة الصحابة و من أهل الإفتاء و أزيدك أنها روت عن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ما ينيف عن الألفي حديث، أضف إلى ذلك أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أوصى الصحابة بأن يأخذوا دينهم من هذه الحميراء - يقصد أمّنا عائشة ررر- و كم تعلَّم العلماءُ على أيدي النساء من زمن الصحابة إلى يومنا هذا، فقد درست مادة التفسير العام الفارط على يد الدكتورة السعدي - حفظها الله -، و أتمنى أن تكون قرأت مشاركتي و استفساري و الذي كان مفاده تبيين الحق في سيرة الإمام ابن حزم وليس استنكارا أن تكون النساء شيوخه فتريث قبل الإجابة و الرد بارك الله فيك و جعلك من أوليائه قل آمين.

----------


## ربا

أخي وفقك الله هذه بعض أسماء الكتب التي اعتنت بدراسة شخصية هذا العلم ومنهجه ستجدها هنا 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61865

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

اذكر له كتاب في الحب اسمه طوق الحمامه كثير ماكان يوحي انه تعلم من الجواري الأدب رحمه الله

----------


## راضية الزهراء

اخي الكريم، أعرف أنك تعرف طبع الدكتور اسماعيل الحسني بأنه مرح ويحب المزاح أحيانا،      فأنا كنت حينها في الندوة التي نوقش فيها كتاب الدكتورالمصطفى الوضيفي ،والتي شارك فيها   الدكتور الصولبي والدكتور الحسني .ولما قال د الوضيفي بان ابن حزم كان عصاميا في تعلمه        ولم يكن له شيوخ أصلا ،بادر د الحسني ممازحا  " سعدااتو ..كان شيوخه النساء "               وأنت مدرك جيدا الطريقة التي قيلت بها هذه العبارة بأنه لم يقصد شيئا مما دار في مخيلتكم. والله أعلم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بعيداً عن أي تفاهات ممن يشنع على ابن حزم...
مشايخ ابن حزم من الرجال العلماء:
الذين أخذ عنهم كتابة:
1-سالم بن أحمد بن فتح
2-أبو سليمان داود باب شاذ بن داود المصري
3-أبو المرجى الحسين بن عبد الله بن زروار المصري
4-علي بن إبراهيم التبريزي الأزدي
5-عبد الله بن الواحد
6-هشام بن سعيد الخير
7-يوسف بن عبد الله بن عبد البر النمري 

الذين أخذ عنهم مناولة:

حمام بن أحمد


الذين أخذ عنهم بالإخبار أو بقراءته على المحدث
- عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن خالد الهمذاني

روى عنه الجامع الصحيح للبخاري.فبين ابن حزم و البخاري ثلاث رواة، و يأتي السند بهاته السلسلة: " حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن خالد ثنا إبراهيم بن أحمد ثنا الفربري ثنا البخاري 
- عبد الله بن ربيع التميمي

روى عنه سنن أبي داود و مصنف قاسم بن أصبغ و صحيح البخاري و سنن النسائي.فبين ابن حزم و البخاري بواسطة عبد الله بن ربيع أربع رواة:" حدثنا عبد الله بن ربيع ثنا ابن مفرج ثنا سعيد بن السكن ثنا الفربري ثنا البخاري"و بين ابن حزم و النسائي روابين:" حدثنا عبد الله بن ربيع ثنا محمد بن معاوية ثنا أحمد بن شعيب "قال الذهبي: " و أجود ما عنده من الكتب: سنن النسائي مجمله عن ابن ربيع عن ابن الأحمر عنه ".[سير النبلاء ]

عبد الله بن يوسف بن نامي

روى عنه صحيح مسلم.فبين ابن حزم و مسلم خمس رواة، و يأتي السند بهاته السلسلة: " حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف ثنا أحمد بن فتح ثنا عبد الوهاب بن عيسى ثنا أحمد بن محمد ثنا أحمد بن علي ثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ".قال الذهيي: " و أنزل ما عنده صحيح مسلم بينه و بينه خمسة رجال ".

- هشام بن سعيد الخير

روى عنه سنن أبي داود الطيالسي

- أحمد بن محمد بن الجسور أو الجسوري

روى عنه مصنف بن أبي شيبة، و موطأ الإمام مالك رواية يحي بن يحي كما يروي عن ابن الجسور بواسطة يوسف بن عبد الله النمري." حدثنا يوسف بن عبد الله ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن الجسور ثنا قاسم بن أصبغ ".
- أحمد بن قاسم 

روى عنه مصنف جده قاسم بن أصبغ.حدثنا أحمد بن قاسم حدثني أبي قاسم بن محمد بن قاسم حدثني جدي قاسم بن أصبغ

- أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله الطلمنكي 

روى عنه مسند أحمد بن عمرو البزار.

حمام بن أحمد 

روى عنه مصنف عبد الرزاق و ابن أيمن و ابن أبي شيبة.

يونس بن عبد الله بن مغيث 

روى عنه مصنف ابن أبي شيبة و سنن النسائي.حدثنا يونس بن عبد الله بن مغيث ثنا محمد بن معاوية ثنا أحمد ابن شعيب.و يذكره ابن حزم في معرض الثناء على من دافع عنه بقوله:" و ما قصر يونس بن عبد الله بن مغيث..."

- يحي بن عبد الرحمن بن مسعود بن وجه الجنة 

روى عنه مصنف بن أبي شيبة و ابن أيمن و قاسم بن أصبغ قال الذهبي في معرض ذكر شيوخ ابن حزم: " منهم: يحي بن مسعود ابن وجه الجنة صاحب قاسم بن أصبغ، فهو أعلى شيخ عنده ".

- أحمد بن عمر بن أنس العذري

روى عنه الجامع الصحيح للبخاري و مصنف ابن أبي شيبة و مصنف عبد الرزاق و سنن الدار قطني.و بين ابن حزم و الدار قطني راويين:نا أحمد بن عمر بن أنس نا أبو ذر الهروي نا علي بن عمر الدار قطني.

- محمد بن أحمد بن مفرج 

روى عنه مصنف عبد الرزاق.و أحيانا يروي عنه ابن حزم بواسطة حمام بن أحمد و عبد الله بن ربيع.حدثنا عبد الله بن ربيع ثنا ابن مفرج ثنا قاسم بن أصبغ.حدثنا حمام ثنا ابن مفرج ثنا ابن الأعرابي ثنا الدبري ثنا عبد الرزاق.

- يوسف بن عبد الله بن عبد البر النمري

روى عنه مسند أحمد بن حنبل و مصنف قاسم بن أصبغ و بين ابن حزم و قاسم بن أصبغ روايين.حدثنا يوسف بن عبد الله النمري ثنا عبد الوارث بن سفيان ثنا قاسم بن أصبغ.قال الذهبي: و ينزل إلى أن يروي عن أبي عمر بن عبد البر و أحمد بن عمر بن أنس العذري ".[الذهبي سير أعلام النبلاء]


الذين أخذ عنهم علوما أخرى

- أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن يزيد المصري.

أخذ عنه علم الكلام و الجدل.ذكره ابن حزم بقوله: " و نحن نريد مجلس الشيخ أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن أبي يزيد المصري بالرصافة أستاذي رضي الله عنه ""... مع حظ صالح من الكلام و الجدل، و كان من غلمان أبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن أبي يزيد الأزدي أستاذي في هذا الشأن ".

- أبو الخيار مسعود بن سليمان بن مفلت

أخذ عنه علم اللغة.ذكره ابن حزم بقوله: " و كان أستاذي و أستاذه الفقيه أبو الخيار اللغوي ".

- عبد الله الأزدي المعروف بابن الفرضي

ذكره ابن حزم بقوله: " أن أبا بكر المصعب بن عبد الله الأزدي المعروف بابن الفرضي حدثهما، و كان والد المصعب هذا قاضي بلنسية أيام أمير المؤمنين المهدي ".

- أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الوارث

ذكره ابن حزم بقوله: " و لقد أخبرني مؤدبي أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الوارث رحمه الله ".

- أبو سعيد الفتى الجعفري

ذكره ابن حزم بقوله: " و هي التي قرأناها [قصيدة طرفة بن العبد المعلقة] مشروحة على أبي سعيد الفتى الجعفري عن أبي بكر المقرئ عن أبي جعفر النحاس رحمهم الله تعالى".

- أبو عبد الله محمد بن الحسن المذحجي المعروف بابن الكتاني.

أخذ عنه الفلسفة و الطب.ذكره ابن حزم بقوله: " و أما الفلسفة... و أما رسائل أستاذنا أبي عبد الله محمد بن الحسن المذحجي.و أما الطب... كُتُب محمد بن الحسن المذحجي أستاذنا رحمه الله تعالى و هو المعروف بابن الكتاني و هي كتب رفيعة حسان ".و قال عنه أيضا: " قرأت حدود المنطق على عبد الله محمد بن الحسن المذحجي الطيب رحمه الله المعروف بابن الكتاني.و ما رأيت ذهنا أحد منه في هذا الشأن و لا أكثر تصريفا له منه. و كان قد قرأه على أبي عبد الله الجيلي الطبيب... على أبي سليمان داود بن بهرام السجتاني، و قرأه داود على متى ".

فيما يلي ترجمة لبعض مشايخه:
 1. أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد بن الحباب بن الجسور الأموي مولاهم القرطبي، يكنى أبا عمر و يعرف بابن الجسور، محدث مكثر، حافظ للحديث و الرأي، عارف بأسماء الرجال، توفي سنة 401 هجري.[الذهبي سير أعلام النبلاء]
 2.أحمد بن عمر بن أنس العذري، ابن الدلائي المري، المحدث المسند، تدبج معه ابن حزم – تبادل الرواية في التلمذة و المشيخة – مات سنة 478 هجري.[الذهبي سير أعلام النبلاء]
 3.يحي بن عبد الرحمن بن مسعود بن موسى القرطبي، يكنى أبا بكر، و يعرف بابن وجه الجنة ولد سنة 304 هجري، و مات في شهر ذي الحجة سنة 402 هجري.[الذهبي سير أعلام النبلاء]
 4.عبد الله بن يوسف بن نامي الرهوني القرطبي، المقرئ الصالح مات سنة 435 هجري.[لسان الميزان]
 5.يونس بن عبد الله بن مغيث القرطبي، ابن الصغار، قاضي الجماعة بالأندلس، الإمام المحدث الفقيه مات سنة 429 هجري.[الذهبي سير أعلام النبلاء]
 6.المهلب بن أحمد بن أسيد بن أبي صفرة الأسدي، أبو القاسم المري، الفقيه المحدث العالم المتفنن، شارح موطأ مالك و شارح صحيح البخاري مات سنة 435 هجري.[الذهبي سير أعلام النبلاء]

مقتبس عن جزء من بحث للأستاذة الفاضلة صورية بن حسين الجزائرية...المص  ر
http://www.aldahereyah.net/forums/sh...&p=390#post390

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

أما موضوع تعليم النساء فقد كان في طفولته حيث تعلم منهن الخط وحفظنه القرآن الكريم وبعض الأشعار (راجع كتابه مداواة النفوس) كما هو عادة كبراء الأندلس في عصره حتى إذا شب ووصل سن البلوغ (كما نقول في عصرنا) سلمه أبوه إلى شيخ مؤدب وبعدها جلس لسماع الحديث والفقه.

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فيكم جميعا الحبيب المراكشى والأخت ربا والصاحب المبجل ابا محمد المصرى ..... وعذرا أخى المراكشى وأختى ربا على تأخر ردى ... فوالله لو كنت متابعا هنا لكتبت لكم ما تحبون فى التو والحال .... ولكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل .... وأرى أن ما نقلتموه عن صاحبنا الشيخ عبدالعزيز الحنوط وما نقله أبومحمد المصرى وما طرح من كتب حول ابن حزم فيها ما يفيد ... ولكن لا زلت متابعا ومؤكدا على التوضيح لبعض ما أشكل عليكم بشان هذا الموضوع وبشان غيره مما يخص حياة ابن حزم وغيره من أهل الظاهر والمخالفين لهم ..... وقبل أن أنهى مشاركتى هذه أجدنى مضطرا للتنبيه عن أمرين :
الأول : أن الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب فى حلقة ما ذكر أن ابن حزم لم يكن له شيوخ ، وكأنه قلد بعض مقلدى المالكية على عصر ابن حزم لما وصفوه بأنه عار من الشيوخ ، وقد رد عليهم ابن حزم وفصل فى الرد أيما تفصيل .... لكن الغريب أن الشيخ الحوينى وهو الحجة فى الحديث والتراجم يعدل للشيخ يعقوب إلا أنه لم يقبل .. ورغم أن الفارق بين الشيخ يعقوب والشيخ الحوينى فى الحديث كبير جدا .... ومع ذلك وجدنا من يشتهى التسفيه يحتج بكلام الشيخ يعقوب ويترك كلام الحجة الثبت بشأن ابن حزم .
الثانى : بشأن أم ابن حزم وأنه أخذ عنها القراءات .... فهذا أمر ما وقفنا عليه اصلا رغم مطالعتنا بفضل الله ومنته لجل ما كتب عن ابن حزم وما كتبه ابن حزم .... وما حققناه أن أمه ماتت وهو لا يزال صغيرا ومن ثم لم تحظ بالكتابة عنها من قبل ابنها كما حظى والده الوزير أحمد بن سعيد بن حزم مؤسس الأسرة الحزمية ومن عمدها بالفضائل السامية والأخلاق الرفيعة .... والمشهور  أن المصادر بأسرها صمتت عنها . بل إن ابن حزم نفسه لم يطلعنا على أدنى إشارة تجاهها فى أى من كتبه التى بين أيدينا ، ومن ثم كل ما كتب عن أمه إنما هو من وحى الخيال ليس إلا .... اللهم إلا ما كان قائما على القرائن من خلال تتبع حياة ابن حزم .

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

> اخي الكريم، أعرف أنك تعرف طبع الدكتور اسماعيل الحسني بأنه مرح ويحب المزاح أحيانا،      فأنا كنت حينها في الندوة التي نوقش فيها كتاب الدكتورالمصطفى الوضيفي ،والتي شارك فيها   الدكتور الصولبي والدكتور الحسني .ولما قال د الوضيفي بان ابن حزم كان عصاميا في تعلمه        ولم يكن له شيوخ أصلا ،بادر د الحسني ممازحا  " سعدااتو ..كان شيوخه النساء "               وأنت مدرك جيدا الطريقة التي قيلت بها هذه العبارة بأنه لم يقصد شيئا مما دار في مخيلتكم. والله أعلم


أختي راضية السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شفاك الله و عافاك و نجّاك من كل سوء، أتمنى لك التوفيق في امتحانات هذا الفصل
أريد فقط التوضيح بأني قصدت الدكتور الأمراني الذي ردّ على الأستاذ بريش قوله أنَ ابن حزم رحمه الله كان عصاميا بافتراء القول على ابن حزم أنّ شيوخه النساءُ، أما الحسني فلا دخل له بالموضوع اللهمّ إلا ما تفضلت به تلطيفا للجو.
و الحاصل أنّ ما أثار حفيظتي هو الافتراء على العلماء الأجلاء و التحدث عنهم بغير علم، و أردت من هذه المشاركة كما سبقت الإشارة إليه  استبانةَ الحق
والله من وراء القصد وهو الهادي إلى الصراط المستقيم

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

فضيلة  الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد بوركت و سلمت يمناك أجدت و أفدت، جزاك الله خيرا
ومازلت متشوّفا لمزيد بيان و توضيح عن هذا العلَم الجبل، أعلم انّك مشغول جدّا \
أسأل الله أن يبارك فيك و في جهودك و انتظر مشاركتك القادمة
جزاك الله خيرا و إني أحبك في الله

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أحببك الذى أحببتنا فيه ... وزادك المولى رفعة وتواضعا وفهما وعلما ....وإن شئت زيادة فحدد بارك الله فيك ما تريده عن هذا العلم الفذ ونبينه بحول الله فى حدود ما نعلم .... فهناك مثلا إشكالية اتهام ابن حزم بأنه لم يحصل العلم إلا وهو فى السادسة والعشرين من عمره .... وهناك تهمة أخرى بشأن أن ابن حزم لم يكن من أهل الحديث لا من كبارهم ولا من صغارهم روجها بعض من نقل عن الشيخ الألبانى رحمه الله وهو لا يدرى مراده ..... وهناك تهمة أخرى للإمام بالتجهم او قل على حد قول ابن عبدالهادى بأنه كان جهميا جلدا وقد ردد نفس التهمة الشيخ الألبانى رحمه الله ..... وهناك اتهام آخر لابن حزم بالإباحية لإجازته السماع والمعازف .... وهناك الكثير والكثير من الشبهات والتى تقصيناها بفضل الله ولا زلنا نزيد عليها فى كتابنا ( شبهات حول الإمام الحجة الحافظ الأصولى ابن حزم الظاهرى) والله نسأله السداد والتوفيق إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

هناك تنبيه حول ما ورد بشأن خذوا شطر دينكم عن هذه الحميراء فهذا حديث ما وقفنا عليه صحيحا أصلا ، وقد نبه جماعة من الحفاظ على ضعفه .
أما بشأن ابن حزم الظاهرى فقد تقصينا فى العديد من كتبنا الخاصة بأهل الظاهر ما يفيد أن الرجل كان صاحب اثر فى مجتمعه كبير ... بل امتد أثره إلى خارج مجتمعه فقد نجح فى تأصيل علم مقارنة الأديان .... وكان سباقا لغيره من المغاربة والأندلسيين فى تأصيل علم الفلاحة .... وتأثر به الغزالى فى استخدام المنطق فى استنباط الأحكام الفقهية ... وتأثر به ابن رشد الحفيد فى ربطه بين الفلسفة والشريعة فى كتابه فصل المقال ، وتأثر به ابن خلدون فى فلسفة التاريخ التى نسبت لابن خلدون مع أن ابن حزم كان عميدها .... وهناك الكثير والكثير مما سنطرحه لاحقا إن أنسأ الله لنا فى العمر .

----------

